# Anybody used the web site EMTQuiz.com ?



## EMS25 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am preparing for my NREMT EMT-B test. I was thinking of using the web site EMTQuiz.com. Does anybody have any experience with this site? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 24, 2008)

My instructor gave out 3 website that was given to him from his former students who got help from one of those website.

Other 2 are NREMTpractice.com
and EMT-National-Training.com

I'm not sure if it was against the rule for me posting websites for help with the NREMT testing.  But good luck


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest a site that you have to pay for.  I know it has been said many, many, many times but it is true: All you need to know is in your book.

Now, if your looking for "Practice quizes" and such to help get you in the frame of mind as to what to expect then there are many books that provide that and give rational for answers.

I would *highly* suggest the books over the websites,  many of the books are tried-and-true so there isn't as much "risk factor" of getting scammed.  Plus you can take the book with you to places where you might not have internet access.  

Here is one suggestion for a book.  Our instructor issued the Paramedic version along with our other texts and highly recommends the series to both his Basic and Medic students

Success! For The EMT (Link to Amazon.com)


----------

